# 1st car



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am 15 turning 16 in a few weeks and I plan on getting my 1st car by the end of the summer. I will have a job and be making at LEAST $550 USD per month and I plan on most of that going to car payments and insurance gas etc. I would like a new car, does anyone have an idea of what to get? I like these
http://www.toyota.com/tacoma/
http://www.jeep.com/en/2009/patriot/

I don't care what it is really but I would like it to be cheap and good which I know both of those ^ are good. Do you think i will be able to afford insurance and car payments every month bringing in 500-600 per month???


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I am very confused, I thought my maths was ok but you have listed your birthdate in your profile as may 5th 1990 that makes you 18 going on 19.
Please either update your profile or ask a mod to insert the right age into this thread.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

kodi said:


> I am very confused, I thought my maths was ok but you have listed your birthdate in your profile as may 5th 1990 that makes you 18 going on 19.
> Please either update your profile or ask a mod to insert the right age into this thread.


wow that matters why, don't waste my time.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

kodi said:


> I am very confused, I thought my maths was ok but you have listed your birthdate in your profile as may 5th 1990 that makes you 18 going on 19.
> Please either update your profile or ask a mod to insert the right age into this thread.


Happy now it doesn't show my bday.


----------

